# What to do, what to do.



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bollox bollox bollox. Theres me thinking i done a good thing helping my mum by changing my car and getting something abit more sensible and easier for her to get in and out. Then the other day i was talking to a friend of my mums. He asked if i still had the RS4. "No" i said. Then explained to him the reasons why. Only for my mum to indicate that she doesnt like the A3. As she can't talk i asked her if she prefered the RS4. She nodded like a kid when you offer em icecream :twisted: . Turns out she doesnt care that it takes around 20 minutes to get her in and out off the car. She liked it better because how fast it was etc etc. But as much as i miss the RS4. I let it go and thought no the A3 is still the sensible and right option.

Then what happens today? Get an RS4 come screaming round the outside off me on a roundabout. Red-lining it in sports mode. Then coming off at a sharp left hand exit. Drops it im guessing from 3rd into 2nd hitting the limiter so it makes that cool noise. O.k. he was wrong and mad for doing it. But damn i almost wet myself in exicitement.

So now the problem for me is i really want another one. But after losing quite abit after 9 months off ownership im being abit more careful and looking to what it may cost me if i need to get rid off it again. :?

Help me

Regards

I'm really torn lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Its a tuff life mate :wink: 
What about a used RS4 so some of the depreciation works in your favour


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You know you want one.

Get a decent 12mth old one from a dealer & pretend the A3 never happened. That's how i see my moment of madness getting the A8 earlier this year, what A8?? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Its a tuff life mate :wink:
> What about a used RS4 so some of the depreciation works in your favour


I havnt already been looking.....Honest

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501570814#


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but I did like the coulur of your old one and the optics pack looks soo good on the RS4 IMOP


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nope actually maybe this one.

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501607356#

There is a difference. Can you tell the difference?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice but I did like the coulur of your old one and the optics pack looks soo good on the RS4 IMOP


Without doubt the optics are a must. But at the mo ive got a thing for loud coloured cars....Even yellow ones lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nope actually maybe this one.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501607356#
> 
> There is a difference. Can you tell the difference?


It is Â£1045 more


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sprint Blue is definitely the colour to go for mate!

Personally I prefer the Alu inserts, but if you like carbon... 

Nick


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Prefer this one Jamie, cheaper, less milage and carbon trim although it does say GSM on dashboard but I can't see it.

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501570814#

Go on, you know you want to :wink:

Graham


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Get an EVO XI FQ-360 :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That RS4 suited you down to the ground mate. As Paul said, quick reverse decision and the A3 is past tense :wink:

Not another sprint blue on on the Forum though - Your old one was the perfect combo IMHO. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> ...Not another sprint blue on on the Forum though - Your old one was the perfect combo IMHO. 8)


As far as I know Paul, there's only 3 or 4 and one of those is mine :wink:

How many black TT coupes on the forum. :roll:

Mind you, your right - Dolphin Grey on the RS4 does look good.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Not another sprint blue on on the Forum though - Your old one was the perfect combo IMHO. 8)
> ...


It's not that I don't like Sprint Blue - I love it....but *most* of the RS4s around here are Sprint (and there aren't that many).

Yes I know there are a lot of Black coupe's but we don't have the relative rarity of the RS.

P.S. After just over 1 bottle of red tonight, I actually have no idea what I'm saying :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It's only money, after all.

I'd get it bought ASAP, so you can start enjoying driving again. Plus, your mum will be a lot happier being driven about in an RS4.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Get an EVO XI FQ-360 :twisted:


Evo Eleven?? Are you sure??

The six was the best anyway....

:wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

phodge said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Get an EVO XI FQ-360 :twisted:
> ...


  Its out next week closely followed by the CDLXIII :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

get something sensible this time

RS4 Avant :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Would you really go back to the RS4?

I personally wouldn't be able to as I'd always be thinking about the cost of getting back to where I was.

I guess it all comes down to if it's the car you really want. If you lost a load selling it then I'd expect it only to get worse. The honeymoon period it probably nearer it's end now than before. The M3 will soon be among us so there'll be more RS4's up for grabs (could be good for you buying) and then the new shape A4 will be along fairly soon which I think will also knock the residuals a bit.

Heart or head I guess is the question :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I've read the posts about your mum and it actually slipped me by why a 5 door A3 would be any more practical than a 5 door RS4...is it because it's a hatch as that seems to be the only thing I can think of which could give it the edge?

If you can afford to get back in the RS4 go for it, the money you lost getting out of it should be close to the money saving on used versions now...why not buy off Autotrader and save a couple of more grand, same warranty.

D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Then what happens today? Get an RS4 come screaming round the outside off me on a roundabout. Red-lining it in sports mode. Then coming off at a sharp left hand exit. Drops it im guessing from 3rd into 2nd hitting the limiter so it makes that cool noise. O.k. he was wrong and mad for doing it. But damn i almost wet myself in exicitement.


Ah, but think how much worse it'd have been if it had actually been your old RS4. :wink:

Your mum has great taste in cars. If you can afford it, go for it. After all, you HAVE to keep your mum happy, it's a son's sworn duty. 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't get the loss of money issue here.

If you buy a used one now you'll only lose the dealer margin on the sale and "buy back".

I don't know what you sold yours for, but lets say you paid Â£55k for it and sold it for Â£45k, then bought an identical car for Â£47k from a dealer. I dunno if the A3 was new, but assuming it wasn't, you bought at Â£25k and sold at Â£23k, you're only Â£4k down on the whole sequence of transactions aren't you?

When you put this against the fact that a new RS4 will lose Â£25k in 3 years anyway, is it such a hill of beans?

There is even a slight "upside" in that the cost of carry on the A3 is likely to be lower than the RS4 (i.e. the A3 has depreciated less than the RS4 would have during the time you've owned it).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> ...I've read the posts about your mum and it actually slipped me by why a 5 door A3 would be any more practical than a 5 door RS4...is it because it's a hatch as that seems to be the only thing I can think of which could give it the edge?
> 
> If you can afford to get back in the RS4 go for it, the money you lost getting out of it should be close to the money saving on used versions now...why not buy off Autotrader and save a couple of more grand, same warranty.
> 
> D


The case off it is. Front bucket seats. Rear door on the RS4 not so wide. Where she can only bend her leg slightly she couldnt get it in the back. Plus once she was out off hospital i have to run her around alot. To various hospital appointments and therapy groups and other rehab clinics. So it was a nightmare using my car. Then on top off that doing mundane stuff like that in a V8 was pointless. Not just fuel economy. But it wasnt the reason i bought it for. The whole plan was to take it across Europe, Trackdays etc etc. As my mum had the stoke the day after i picked it up. I only had the chance to do one trackday. My time was taken up with going to the hospital and being thrust into running my mums part off the buisness. Whereas i used to always have time on my hands. I could only get an hour or so a day for myself. So i concluded it was pointless paying for a 54k car. When that's all i was doing in it.

The A3 is more off a stop gap until she is less dependent on me. Which im hapy to say now that social services are finally getting there fingers out. In a few months time i should be able to get abit more time to myself and so now esp after the encounter with the other RS4 im starting to look.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Carlos said:


> I don't get the loss of money issue here.
> 
> If you buy a used one now you'll only lose the dealer margin on the sale and "buy back".
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. It's not the money issue on buying another one. As you are accurate. I bought for54k and sold for 45k. Cars on the website are now around that price with the same spec and miles etc. It's more off me thinking if for swome other reason or the same reason i have to sell it again. Then i'll lose money on it all over again before i actually want to.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

But the biggest hit is well behind you, so you've already swallowed the bitter pill.

Cost of motoring now in say a 12mth old RS4, taking future depreciation into account will be much softer that the figures you've already written off.

Saying that, i'm the worse person to take any advice from when it comes to buying, selling & depreciation, i seem to be attracted to selling right at the peak of the biggest depreciation curves :lol:

Lots of RS4's around for just above Â£42K & some great low mile examples at Â£45K 8) If you can wait until Spring/Summer 2008, you can buy mine


----------

